# duda en bafles



## atomix (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola a todos,he comprado de segunda mano unos bafles marca D.A.S y como en mi equipo no sonaban lo que yo esperaba los he desmontado y me encuentro con que tiene un filtro de 3 vias marca beyma y el bafle consta de twiter,medios,y dos woofers,mi pregunta es:¿se deben de conectar los woofers en serie? asi estan conectados y me a sorprendido.H e subido una imagenen de los bafles por si alguien le interesa:   Las medidas son:58 cm alto x 36 largo x 36 ancho:
http://www.swoopshare.com/file/527084f44ba61d6a3fde7a0fc16ea49f/HPIM0823.jpg.html


----------



## Dano (Ene 27, 2007)

Si el bafle estaba armado asi de fabrica no deverias por que tocarlo ya que esta hecho para dar la mejor calidad de sonido con la mayor potencia posible

Saludos


----------



## atomix (Ene 28, 2007)

El problema es que el filtro que lleva es de beyma,(creo que beyma no se usa en ningun bafle de origen,no estoy seguro)ademas se nota que las soldaduras del filtro no son de fabrica,y me llamo mucho la atensión que los woofers se les ve de bastante calidad y de un gran peso y que estubiesen conectados en serie,yo los he desoldado y los he conectado en paralelo ,pero la calidad de sonido es bastante inferior a los antiguos.
Puede ser que haya comprado unos bafles superiores al equipo y por eso no rindan lo que deberian.
De todas maneras gracias por tu respuesta DANO.
Un saludo


----------

